# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Coronation Street Set to Move Locations

## LalaGaga

Britain's most famous street is to be demolished. Coronation Street's outdoor set, including the Rovers Return Inn, will move from Quay Street in Manchester city centre to a site near Manchester United's Old Trafford stadium after ITV resumed talks to relocate its offices.

Following the appointment of new ITV chairman Archie Norman, negotiations have begun again to relocate the soap's famous pub and cobbled streets to the Â£600m Media City UK in Salford Quays.

The existing site has been the setting for some of the most memorable scenes in television history, including numerous arguments between Ena Sharples and Elsie Tanner. With the advent of high-definition television, producers are keen to update the set as the new technology makes it easier to spot worn-out sets.


From:http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-rad...onation-street

----------


## Katy

could be good in the long run considering al the other meda stuff is going to be in salford if things all go to plan.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street may move to a new home after ITV re-entered talks with The Peel Group over a possible relocation to Salford's MediaCity UK development.

The proposal to move ITV's Manchester operations is now believed to be back on the table after previously being scrapped in March last year.

Coronation Street's current base is at Manchester's Quay Street, which was chosen as the location of a studio complex for Granada in the 1960s.

Bryan Gray, chairman of MediaCity UK's developers Peel, explained that the Weatherfield soap has a "pre-allocated" space next to Imperial War Museum North ahead of a possible move.

Speaking to The Guardian, he explained: "We've offered space to ITV. ITV have a particular requirement - ie, Coronation Street. We've offered them a package.

"We had some quite detailed discussions but they came to a halt with the management of ITV changing. Since the appointment of Archie Norman as chairman and John Cresswell as acting chief executive we've started discussions with ITV again."

Meanwhile, an ITV spokesperson confirmed that talks are taking place, but firmly denied suggestions that the current Quay Street set would be destroyed.

The representative this afternoon told DS: "The Peel Group has been in contact with ITV and discussions have taken place regarding media city."

Writing on the MediaGuardian website, a spokesperson for the commercial broadcaster also refuted reports that the Corrie set is to be "demolished". They wrote: "The bulldozers aren't rumbling down Quay Street because Coronation Street is not 'set to be demolished'. The Peel Group has been back in touch regarding the MediaCity project but no deal has been done which would result in any move."

DS

----------


## Perdita

SEAGULLS have ruined plans to relocate the Coronation Street set in Salford, according to show star Craig Gazey.

He says the noisy birds around Salford Quays forced bosses to scrap a move from central Manchester.

Craig, who plays pyromaniac-turned-butcher Graeme Proctor, told Manchester radio station Key 103: "I heard they were going to take it to Salford Quays but then someone mentioned about the seagulls.

"Because it's based in Greater Manchester how can Weatherfield suddenly have seagulls, because obviously we film outside - so how can we have like, 'All right Ken' and then seagull noises."

However, it doesn't mean the ITV soap's beloved set is safe.

The show has been running for 50 years and bosses are worried that the set looks too weathered to survive the switch to high definition filming.

Craig, who is up for the Best Newcomer gong at the National Television Awards tonight, added: "I don't know how they're going to deal with that."

But he admitted: "We do need a new Street because as we're going into HD it's going to look absolutely rubbish on there."

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0d8SbP1oh

----------

PILKY (20-01-2010)

----------


## Perdita

The Greater Manchester Museum of Science & Industry (MOSI) has expressed interest in turning the current Coronation Street set into a tourist attraction if the soap is moved to Salford's MediaCity UK development.

In January, it emerged that talks had re-opened over the possibility of shifting the ITV1 drama from its current base at Manchester's Quay Street. The proposal had previously been scrapped in March 2009.

The MOSI is adjacent to Coronation Street's current home, providing a possibility for the two attractions to be combined should a move take place.

MOSI director Tony Hill told Crain's Manchester Business: "It's so up in the air. They were moving into MediaCity and then they were not. 

"We said, 'If you were ever to move out we would be interested in having Coronation Street under our wing because we believe it could be run as a visitor attraction'.

"It has not gone much further than that. I doubt they would give it to us for free. I think they were genuinely of the opinion that they could see the merit, but equally they are a commercial organisation."

Fans were previously able to visit the Coronation Street set as part of the Granada Studios Tour, which was scrapped in 2001 due to falling visitor numbers.

DS

----------


## alan45

ITV has announced a deal to move its Northern operations to the new MediaCityUK complex at Salford Quays, including flagship soap opera Coronation Street.

The broadcaster has reached the conclusion of protracted negotiations with MediaCity developer Peel Media to relocate its Manchester base to Salford in 2012.

A dedicated site has been earmarked for ITV across several floors of MediaCity's Orange Building, providing modern accommodation for production arm ITV Studios. All ITV's regional news teams will eventually broadcast from a dedicated studio in the building.

Coronation Street will move from its longtime base at Quay Street Studios in central Manchester to MediaCityUK, subject to planning consent from Trafford Council.

A dedicated complex will be established for the soap alongside the Manchester Ship Canal on a 7.7 acre site at Trafford Wharf, adjacent to the Imperial War Museum North and accessed by a new bridge from the main MediaCityUK complex.

The complex will include new production facilities and an external film set built to a "greater scale than before to equip the soap for the demands of future broadcasting developments, whilst also replicating the original appearance of Weatherfield". 

The production centre will also include two sound stage buildings, specialist production facilities and offices, dressing rooms and meeting space for production staff and cast. 

"It's terrific news for ITV and all of our people based in Manchester that we have agreed this deal with Peel Media. This continues our long and successful relationship with the region which has played such a key part in ITV's heritage as a programme maker," said ITV chief executive Adam Crozier. 

"ITV is already one of the UK's biggest investors in original content and as we progress our Transformation Plan, which is focused on growing our national and international production and broadcasting business, it is vital that we have a modern, fit-for-purpose, creative hub outside of London.

"Coronation Street is an incredible brand and as we celebrate its 50th anniversary, it's fantastic news that we are able to invest in the construction of a modern production centre to ensure that the nation's best-loved soap remains at the top of its game for another half a century." 

John Whittaker, the Peel Group chairman, added: "ITV is an outstanding international brand producing a fantastic range of popular programmes and I am delighted it has taken a strategic decision to move to MediaCityUK. This is a landmark deal for both MediaCityUK and The Peel Group, and is critical in helping to deliver the long-term vision that we share with all our partners." 

Following today's announcement, ITV will work on a strategic disposal of its Quay Street base towards the aim of vacating the site by early 2013.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's executive producer Kieran Roberts has reassured viewers that the confirmed move to a new studio will not affect the soap's output.

It was announced yesterday that the Weatherfield drama will relocate to a purpose-built 7.7acre set-up at the MediaCityUK complex in Salford Quays. 

"Of course there will be a degree of sadness about leaving Quay Street and we'll be sad to say goodbye," Roberts told the Manchester Evening News. "But we have to look forward. If we just wallow in nostalgia, then we're not doing the right thing by the show and the right thing for our viewers."

The new set will look identical to the current one based at Granada Studios - however, the buildings on the street will now be constructed to scale.

Roberts continued: "Obviously we won't move over there until the new site is not just built but seriously road-tested. We will have a brand new, state-of-the-art bespoke facility, which is hugely exciting. But we'll move in such a way that there's no great interruption for the viewers. 

"We don't want it to suddenly look and feel completely different. It's going to have the same Coronation Street that they know and love. I would certainly want to reassure viewers that it won't lose anything, and it will gain."

"We're not going to do it in such a way that the viewers will notice any changes that they're uncomfortable with," he stated. "Going full-scale will allow us certain opportunities whereby we may be able to dress more of the insides of the houses, for example. Currently we can only film in doorways on the lot and then obviously you have to move to the studio to do the interiors. That's something we could look at having more flexibility."

Roberts was unable to confirm if the new exterior set will allow viewers to see more of Weatherfield. 

"We may add but we haven't gone into that level of detail," he said. "Over the years the site has organically grown. Once upon a time there was just houses on one side. Then we built on the other side. Then we added Victoria Street and Victoria Court beyond.

"So we may well look at that opportunity. That will be in the fine detail that we work through over the next 12 months or so."

----------


## Liz HF

I think it is great that Corrie is moving to a new location! Though I imagine it must be a lot of work trying to re-create the old set. It’s a shame that the street could not withstand another 50 years!

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's new set at Trafford Wharf is reportedly considered a 'high' bomb risk due to World War Two attacks on the site.

Developers working on the new building have been informed that unexploded bombs may have to be disabled, following a report submitted to Trafford Council. The Manchester Evening News reports that the area was heavily targeted during the Blitz.

A survey by geophysics company Zetica estimated that there could be around 85 unexploded, high-explosive bombs in the Salford Quays vicinity. 

Mike Sainsbury from the organisation said: "We would advise the developers to undertake a detailed desk study on the history of the site during both world wars and, if necessary, call in a company like ours. We can do various probes to find out if there are any bombs in the area."

The paper also reports that planning permission for the new Granada Studios has been submitted. It claims that the external studios will be an exact replica of the current set, built to a larger scale. 

"The buildings will be bigger to equip the set for HD televisions and other broadcasting developments," an ITV spokesperson added.

----------


## Perdita

The owners of bread brand Hovis are opposing plans to relocate Coronation Street's filming base to Salford Quays, reports have revealed.

ITV recently announced a deal to move the long-running soap from its current home at Quay Street Studios in central Manchester to the new MediaCityUK development in Trafford Wharf.

According to the Manchester Evening News, as Hovis's headquarters are adjacent to Corrie's planned new home, parent company Premier Foods has now submitted a formal objection to Trafford council over the proposal.

The letter of objection states that there is already a traffic congestion problem in the area, adding: "Should the ITV development come forward and operate at weekends, it is possible that this problem could be exacerbated."

Premier Foods is also concerned that Corrie bosses could raise complaints over the level of noise at Hovis and its impact on filming.

The company's letter adds: "Premier Foods request the certainty that their operations, which can be noisy, will not be compromised by future complaints from ITV to the council in future. Until a noise survey is submitted in this respect, they object to the application."

ITV and Hovis have yet to comment on the newspaper's report.


DS

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's famous cobbles are on the move after Trafford Council approved plans to move the soap to MediaCity UK.

The one stumbling block over the application had been objections from Hovis amid fears of noise and traffic as they are situated across the road from Corrie's new Trafford Wharf site.

But at a meeting of the council's Planning Development Control Committee last night, planning officer Simon Castle said Hovis owners Premier Foods had withdrawn their objections.

The application to build a new ITV drama production facility including replica Coronation Street set plus five studios and a 400-space carpark was then unanimously approved by councillors.

Work is likely to start immediatley with the new facility open and operational by late 2012.

Councillors were delighted with the application, committee chair Coun Vivienne Ward said she was 'thrilled' Trafford had been chosen.

Coun Michael Whetton said: "I thought the objection would be from Eastenders.

"I welcome this development, it is not just good to see Coronation Street coming to Trafford but it is good to see ITV get involved in some big investment and good to see that happening in our borough.

"This will not just be used for Coronation Street but the big stages being constructed will be used for some major productions."

Coun Rob Chilton added: "This is smashing it will bring investment to our area we are happy to support it."

The new replica set, including the Rover's Return, will be bigger and better than its predecessors with larger buildings so the soap can film in HD and use other cutting edge technology.

Granada's move from Quay Street in the city centre is according to developers HOW planning about the need to utilise these new technologies.

Speaking at the meeting Richard Woodford, partner at HOW planning, said: "We now live in a digital age. Never a week goes by without some form of new technology emerging. In short, the media business is a hugely competitive and dynamic sector. This is one of the reasons why ITV has decided to relocate Coronation Street to ensure that they are situated in an excellent location to take on the challenges of the future.

"The site offers an exceptional opportunity for ITV to sit alongside and become part of MediaCity. Trafford offers the infrastructure and opportunities which will give ITV the scope to develop its business.

"The new production facilities will significantly assist both Trafford and Salford in achieving the strategic vision of creating a nationally important media centre."

Manchester Evening News

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have reportedly become concerned about the amount of birds that inhabit the soap's new site.

The Salford Quays development is home to an "environmental wonderland" of diving birds, ducks and swans and producers are worried that they could be too noisy to film outdoor scenes, the Daily Star Sunday reports.

A source said: "The subject about the birds has been raised but I don't think there are any ready-made solutions just yet. It's different from a plane flying over, which can happen in any outdoor scene, because you can hold things up until it's out of earshot.

"But quite what you do about wildlife like this is new territory, really. Jack Duckworth used to love his pigeons, so he's probably wishing he was still in the show now!"

A local environment officer added: "Salford has the largest numbers of herons anywhere in Greater Manchester. And we all know what a din seagulls and swans can make. It could be a nightmare for an actor outside trying to get their words heard."

DS

----------


## alan45

CORRIE bosses face a Jumbo-sized problem - low-flying jets drowning out the actors at their new set.
The soap is moving to a site near Manchester Airport - with City Airport in Barton also close by.
Noise from huge aircraft taking off and landing every few minutes could disrupt filming at key moments.
And stars shooting outside scenes could struggle to finish their lines in one take before they are drowned out.
The ITV1 show is moving from Granada's central Manchester studios to a purpose-built complex at Salford Quays, where Weatherfield will be recreated cobbles and all.
A source said: "The aircraft situation could prove to be a problem. Anyone who knows the area will tell you how frequently planes fly over.
"Muffling devices are often used by TV crews in cases like this. But just how effective they will be is difficult to say."
A Corrie production insider said: "A hell of a lot of scenes over the last 12 months were shot outside.
"Planes are something that the crews will have to give a lot of thought to."
Producers are also worried that the area is a haven for screeching birds including herons and seagulls.
Trafford Council recently approved the move from the studios where the Coronation Street set has been in use since 1982.
The soap, now in its 51st year, needs a bigger set for high definition TV.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street staff are reportedly concerned about the noise at their new Salford set.

The Manchester serial will move outside of the city to Salford Quays later next year. However, The Sun reports that members of the production team were "absolutely stunned" by the noise coming from the Hovis bread factory nearby. 

The sound of delivery lorries apparently caused concern, while the noise from a timber works and Manchester United fans at Old Trafford could also prove problematic for filming. 

"No-one can believe what we will be up against," a source told the paper. "There are huge silos at the Hovis factory and when they empty the racket it's unbelievable."

Hovis previously objected to the long-running soap's move from its current home at Granada Studios. In a formal letter to Trafford Council, Hovis said that it wanted "certainty" that there would be no complaints from ITV over the "noisy" operations at the factory. 

The noise of birds could also cause issues, due to the Salford development being home to an "environmental wonderland" .

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street stars Bill Roache and Michelle Keegan today donned hard hats and picked up spades to "break the ground" at the soap's future new home.

The pair, who play Weatherfield's Ken Barlow and Tina McIntyre, visited the 7.7 acre site which will become a standalone production and studio centre for Coronation Street from 2013.

Joined by representatives from the Coronation Street production team, ITV senior management, project partners and local councillors, Roache and Keegan made the trip to mark the imminent launch of building work on the site.

Speaking of the forthcoming move to MediaCityUK, Roache commented: "It's over 50 years since I first walked on to a Coronation Street set and now I'm here with Michelle, starting the build of our new home - the one that will take us well into this century, and it feels fantastic."

ITV Studios' managing director Kevin Lygo added: "Our move to MediaCityUK is an historic one that will continue our commitment to the North, ensuring our longevity as the major programme maker in the region and make us a crucial part of Europe's biggest media population. It is a very exciting time."

Building on the new site is expected to continue until spring 2013. Coronation Street's production will then relocate from central Manchester to the new base.

ITV first announced its plans to move Coronation Street back in December 2010.

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street is to stockpile an extra five weeks worth of episodes – to avert a real-life drama when the famous cobbles move location.  
The ITV1 series is leaving the central Manchester studios where it has been filmed for 51 years to join the BBC at the new Salford MediaCityUK development. 

To avoid falling behind with filming, the cast and crew will work round the clock to get well ahead of the usual schedule. 

Executive producer Kieran Roberts said: "Over the course of the next year we're going to get a little bit further ahead of ourselves than we normally do." 

Corrie — named Best Soap at this year's National Television Awards — is already filmed several weeks in advance. 

Before Christmas and in the summer they pack in extra filming to take them around five weeks ahead, so the stars can take holidays. 

This new push could see them get up to ten weeks ahead, with an extra director drafted in for shooting alongside the two usually on duty. 

A source on the soap said: "Everyone wants the move to go well and as a result we are throwing everything into preparing for it. 

"If that means working round the clock then they will. It is as an extra precaution as Coronation Street has never been off air in its history." 

ITV will build a bespoke production and studio centre for Corrie on the eight-acre MediaCityUK site at Trafford Wharf, next to the Imperial War Museum North. 

The switch will mean the sale of the show's existing Quay Street production base. 

The former Granada studios also house ITV1's Jeremy Kyle Show plus programmes made for other broadcasters, including Channel 4's Countdown and BBC2's University Challenge. 


The Corrie development will include a new external film set but will remain faithful to the original appearance of the show's fictional home, Weatherfield. 

Space constraints on the original set — built in 1960 — meant the wooden house fronts were built to three-quarters scale. 

Actors had to walk more slowly in front of them to avoid giving away how small the houses really were

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's upcoming set move has been disrupted by construction problems, reports have revealed.

The ITV1 soap is due to relocate to Salford Quays next year, but structural issues have now been identified in the steel frame for the new set's base.

Reports in The Mirror and Place North West claim that the frame started to move as concrete was poured onto the site.

ITV has insisted that the issue will only result in a "slight" delay to the new set's progress, while it is also understood that there is no risk of collapse.

A spokesperson for the broadcaster said: "ITV's construction manager, Mace, confirm they are managing a construction issue on the new Coronation Street site, which has resulted in a slight delay to the build. 

"Construction of the main building and the Coronation Street lot continues uninterrupted, as does production of the show at the current Quay Street site, and we remain on track to begin ITV's move to the new Media City UK base in the autumn."

Meanwhile, a representative for Mace commented: "Mace confirm that work is in progress to identify the most appropriate strategy to remediate the steel frames of the partially built stage areas of the Coronation Street production facility."

The current Coronation Street set at Quay Street was recently refused listed status by English Heritage.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's forthcoming set move has given producers the opportunity to widen the show's setting, a report has claimed.

The Sun reports that the Weatherfield-based soap, which is due to move to Salford Quays sometime next year, will cover the lives of families in Rosamund Street and Viaduct Street.

A Corrie insider said: "The producers plan to bring Rosamund Street and Viaduct Street into things a bit more.

"Those streets have always been on the outskirts - people are referred to as coming from there but you never see much of them.

"Now they are going to become home for a lot of new faces who will hopefully be just as popular with viewers as the rest of the cast.

"The feeling is that we need fresh characters to spin the action about."

It was confirmed earlier this month that the relocation has been disrupted due to construction problems.

----------


## Perdita

A studio building at Coronation Street's new MediaCityUK set will have to be pulled down due to construction problems.

The unfinished structure will be removed and rebuilt after issues were identified once the concrete roof was completed, the Manchester Evening News reports.

Construction managers Mace have confirmed that engineers discovered that the steel framework of the studio had moved "beyond acceptable construction tolerances" after work was finished on the roof.

Despite the delays, Coronation Street bosses are still hoping to make the move to Salford Quays in autumn 2013.

A Mace spokesperson commented: "Mace confirm they are managing the reconstruction of the partially-built stage areas at ITV's new Coronation Street production facility at MediaCityUK.

"This work is necessary due to the original steel frame of the stage areas showing signs of slight movement beyond acceptable construction tolerances. Mace confirm that the site is safe and that works to the main support building, the lot and all other areas of the site are continuing."

An ITV representative added: "ITV's construction manager Mace has recommended a rebuild of two steel structure areas on the new Coronation Street site.

"Construction of the main building and the Coronation Street lot continues uninterrupted, as does production of the show at the current Quay Street site, and we remain on track to begin ITV's move to the new MediaCityUK base in the autumn."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's houses will be bigger on the show's new Salford Quays set.

The move from Quay Street Studios, which it has had since the 1960s, is set to be made next year.

On the current set, the houses are only three quarters the scale of a normal house, meaning cameramen have to perform "tricks" in scenes.

Coronation Street director Tony Prescott told The Sun: "We use camera tricks - you can do anything with a wide lens - to get it to look normal, but the new set will be scaled up."

ITV Studios boss John Whiston added: "We will be using the same factory that made the old bricks and I will be making sure that each one is exactly the same as all the others."

Originally announced in 2010, the move has suffered a "slight" delay and was originally meant to happen sometime this year.

The relocation will apparently give producers the opportunity to bring in new families from other neighbourhoods, the oft-mentioned Rosamund Street and Viaduct Street.

----------


## Perdita

Corrie bosses have released the first official picture of the soap's new site at MediaCityUK.

Corrie's new 7.7-acre base is still under construction, but the famous houses are now coming together on the Street itself.


Â© ITV
First shot of new Corrie site under construction

In a statement today (April 16), ITV said that "19 different types of brick, seven different types of mortar and a whole heap of cobbles" have been required for the job.

The new home replicates the current set, but is slightly bigger to allow greater production flexibility.

Construction is expected to continue until the end of 2013, while the date that Coronation Street moves out of its current Quay Street site has yet to be confirmed.

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's current studio will reportedly be turned into IKEA's new European HQ.

ITV has sold the Granada Studios building, where Corrie's internal scenes and other shows are filmed, to the Swedish furniture firm, according to The People.

The external set, where the show's famous cobbles lie, will be sold to private investors when the soap relocates to MediaCityUK this autumn.

IKEA's property division Landprop announced that it is "deeply excited" to *become the owner of the 120-acre site in Manchester city centre.

A Corrie source said: "IKEA are in final talks to buy the studios. It is a massive space and would be the biggest IKEA in the world.

"The issue now is what happens to the cobbles. Sadly there have been no takers to keep the Street as it is."

It had been hoped the nearby Manchester Museum of Science and Industry would take over the site.

"You would be able to see it from the building, but this is not going to happen," the insider added. "Several private investors are in line to buy the space.

"When that happens, it will be the end of the Street. The fans will be devastated. There is so much history there."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street producers are reportedly going introduce a Cash Converters-style store to the serial.

ITV soap bosses are said to be launching a new shop onto the street in order to reflect credit-crunch Britain, according to the Sunday Mirror.

Cast members and staff have apparently been asked to donate unwanted items to use in the shop's display as a way of saving money.

A memo has allegedly been sent to crew members for unused cameras, laptops, computers, game consoles and other electrical goods.

A show insider said: "Executives want the new-look Coronation Street to reflect the modern high street. And most of them now have a cut-price store where you can get a bargain.

"Bosses are asking for those on the show to donate items because there has been pressure to try and keep the cost of the move to a minimum.

"Both cast and crew are being asked to look in the loft for anything they might be able to pass on."

The move is said to be part of the ITV soap's relocation to Salford Quays.

----------


## Kim

Looking forward to Norris's reaction to the addition, he is bound to have something witty to say. 

Bet this gives Rob and Tracy some more ideas as to how to make some money.

----------


## Perdita

The last cobble has been laid on ITV's new Coronation Street set at MediaCityUK.

Corrie fan Denise Thomas did the honours yesterday (August 22) after winning a Manchester Evening News competition.


Denise Thomas lays the final cobble at the new Coronation Street set
Â© ITV
Denise Thomas and Corrie stars with the final cobble


Thomas was joined by Coronation Street stars Alan Halsall (Tyrone Dobbs), Georgia May Foote (Katy Armstrong) and Jennie McAlpine (Fiz Stape) for the milestone moment.

Building work continues across the rest of the site and is expected to continue until the end of 2013.

Coronation Street will continue to be filmed at the current Quay Street site until a date to be agreed in due course.


Denise Thomas lays the final cobble at the new Coronation Street set
Â© ITV
The final cobble is laid at the new Corrie set


Show bosses are hoping that fans won't notice the upcoming changeover on screen.

Producer Stuart Blackburn told Digital Spy last month: "At the moment, everything's going well. There's no published date for the move, but sometime towards the end of the year, Salford should be ready for us.

"At some point at the start of next year, we should make the move and as far as is humanly possible, the audience won't notice the difference."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street stars today (November 29) celebrated the start of a new era for Weatherfield as the soap's new set was unveiled for the first time.

Michelle Keegan (Tina McIntyre), Simon Gregson (Steve McDonald) and Sue Nicholls (Audrey Roberts) were among a number of cast members in attendance for a press event at the programme's new MediaCityUK base.

Coronation Street set launch
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Coronation Street set launch


Coronation Street is currently filmed at Quay Street in Manchester city centre, but will move to its new location in Trafford in the New Year.

The show's executive producer Kieran Roberts today said: "I can't wait for us to start shooting on the beautifully recreated but sensitively-enhanced new lot and in our fantastic new state-of-the-art studios.

"During the process of designing and building Coronation Street's new home - for which huge thanks and praise must go to the project team - I've been very aware of the great responsibility we have to the show's 53-year history and to its many millions of fans.

"We want our new home to be a wonderful place in which to work and produce great drama - and I am sure it will be. But we don't want viewers switching on one week and saying, 'What have they done to the street?'"

Coronation Street set launch
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Coronation Street set launch


He added: "I'm confident that we will recreate all the magic of Coronation Street on our new set, just as we've lovingly recreated every house, every back yard, every brick and every cobble. And I am confident that ITV's huge investment in our amazing new home will ensure that Coronation Street remains the nation's street for years to come."

While the soap's team have tried to ensure that the new set is a faithful replica of the current site, it has been upscaled in size to assist future production. 

The street itself is now 2.5 feet wider, allowing cars to pass with ease. Lamp posts have also been pushed to the back of pavements, and kerbs have been dropped for ease of production.

Coronation Street set launch
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Coronation Street set launch


Coronation Street set launch
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Coronation Street set launch


Other key changes include the Underworld interior set now being permanently located within the Underworld factory building on the lot. It was previously based in a separate studio.

Additionally, Streetcars will be moved into the taxi office on the lot rather than a separate studio-based interior set.

John Whiston, creative director for continuing drama at ITV, said: "This new set and spanking new production facility represent a huge investment by ITV in both the North West and in the future of TV production outside of London. So many of our actors, writers and production team have fuelled the TV economy with their talent and this very tangible investment by ITV will allow that to continue and flourish well into the future."

----------


## Perdita

ITV will air a one-off documentary telling the story of Coronation Street's set move.

Coronation Street - Moving Story will be an hour-long programme focusing on the long-running soap's upcoming shift to its new home at MediaCityUK.

Featuring contributions from cast and crew and filmed over two years, Moving Story will look back on Coronation Street's history at its current site at Quay Street in Manchester city centre.

Timelapse photography will also be used to show how the brand new set came together.

An airdate has yet to be revealed for the documentary, which has been produced by Shiver for ITV.

Production of Coronation Street will move to the new site next year.

A number of cast members were present for a press launch in Trafford today (November 29) as the new set was unveiled for the first time.

----------

